# Couch Johns & Wiley Limited



## Scott23uk (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello

I'm trying to find the watch repairer for Couch Johns & Wiley, formerly of the Strand in London who dissolved this year.

I had a pocket watch in for repair last year and it hasn't been returned and would be grateful for any assistance in getting it back.

Many thanks

Scott


----------



## James Meadows (Nov 12, 2018)

I am facing the same issue still! If you have any information please share, thank you!

James


----------

